# brute 750 wont start?



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

2011brute 750 my GF rolled it on its side and a lil water went in the intake snorkel very lil none got in the motor checked the oil several times so far and nothing just a tiny bit in the airbox wouldn't start so pulled back to our camp tried pulling plugs seemed week so swapped them with my 2010 brute that runs fine getting spark and fuel will turn over but not fire up swapped coils,Ecu,roll over sensor with mine and no difference.tried using starting fluid and nothing tried turning engine over without plugs to push water out just in case tried disconnecting battery and let sit for a bit.I'm outta ideas if anyone has one or a suggestion I'd greatly appericate it thanks


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

If water didn't get in the engine then why did it stop running? did she shut it off immediately or get out of the water and shut it off after or what?

Very simple and im sure you know this but start with the basics. Air,Fuel,Spark. Looks like your got spark, should always bet getting air... what about fuel?

Clogged injector? If you have spark and your spraying ether/starter fluid it's not getting in there. If it was it should start or atleast try to start.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ok found out there was a lil water in the engine but didnt show on the dipstick when i checked it several times but when i drained it you could see a slight milky color... she shut it off b/c the intake snorkel went under when she fell off... it has fuel,spark, and air thats what im not getting took all the stuff off my running brute and put on hers so i know my stuff is good b/c i can put it on hers and nothing put it back on mine and starts right up it's acting like a roll over sensor b/c it will turn over getting fuel spark and air but wont fire if the roll over is bad or unhooked it wont fire tested that on mine but i have swapped that over off mine which i know works and it stills doesnt fire me and about 10 other ppl have tried numerious things and no luck it make no sense so figured i'd see if any brute guru's had any suggestions


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

A shot in the dark here but did you check compression? Maybe a ring is stuck?


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

This may sound silly , but I had a friend that had a similar thing happen , we couldnt get it to start and after a few hrs of swapping parts from one brute to the other and a few hrs of frustration and hair pulling .... we found that the kill switch was in the off postion lol , put it in the on postion and away it went .


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

what about the roll over switch !!! always check the simple things 1st .. good luck


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

we've tried the roll over switch already

as for the kill switch you mean the one on the handlebars? we messed with that one also

we havent done a compression test with the guages yet just got back home late last night but it's sucking in air pretty good still and has back pressure at the exhaust.. thats still one of my thoughts is a stuck ring but the comp seems to be fine


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

Sounds like you have checked most everything. You said it IS firing right? If so my guess is little water hit the piston rings when they were hot and they sucked in. I'd take both plugs out and pour a little oil down each cylinder to try and bump up the compression, screw the plugs back in and try it. May take a couple tries but it works for me most every time.


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

yes it is firing im about to mix some 2stroke fuel up and do that im cleaning them up now then gonna start pulling them apart again


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ok so we took the air box off to be able to get to things better been soaking the cylinders down with wd-40 also sprayed it in the vac lines to dispurse any water that may have been sitting in there after messing with that we got it to start popping flames out of the intakes but still wont fire up?? waiting on a set of guages to do comp test which it's feels fine but wont hurt think it coulda jumped timing???


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

mcpyro3 said:


> think it coulda jumped timing???


Kinda sounds like it to me.


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

If its backfiring out the intake it's def jumped timing. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

welp did a comp test and it was at 20 per cyl so took about 3 1/2 hrs of working on it to finally get it up and to fire up and run so gonna change the oil a few more times later this week when i get paid and we should be good to go.. i didnt think the comp was that bad as it still sucked my hand in the intake pretty good and decent exhaust back pressure but for once im glad i was wrong and it wasnt the timing lol b/c i was about out of options to try before tearing down


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

So what did you do to get it to actually stay running.....


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i always spray pb blaster into the cylinders, an let it sit an soak for a while, then i will spray about a 1/4 of a can in each cylinder, replace spark plugs ,an turn the enginr thru by the crank bolt to force the pb thru the rings, i have brought several back to life by doing this. these pics are from the 2nd time it took on water, the airbox pics are mostly sand an mud , i had already took the snorkel intake off an let the standing water run out before i thought about taking pisc water was standing about 2in deep on the filter , thank the 4 wheeler gods for uni filters


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

once it actually fired up we stayed on the throttle a lil not wide open or anything just about 1/4 throttle till it warmed up then it would idle on its own im getting new plugs and ordering a new case of oil n filters then should be good togo


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

ya it tooks us a lil over 3hrs 1 big can of wd-40 half quart of motor oil a lil gas and about 1/3 can of starter fluid to get her fired up also 1 dead battery


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Sweet. Glad you got it back.

Rmax that is scary..... Don't post such graphic horror pics lol.









Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

that looks scarrry for sure i wish i had took a pic before i let the water drain


----------

